# 1973 Bavaria



## charlebl (Jul 2, 2015)

I am working on restoring a 1973 bavaria. I am finding it hard to find some parts such a windshield seals and other items. Thoughts on where to turn? I want to try to keep bavaria as close as original as possible.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you tried bavauto.com? There is also http://shop.bmw-classic.com/index-ClassicDE-WFS-en_EU-EUR.html


----------



## garyd75 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just posted a double carb set up if you are looking for a set


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats on working to save one of these great sedans! There is not a huge following for them like 2002. You won't find reproduction parts, so look to your local dealer or a seller like BluntTech.com.
To ID the part numbers, use http://www.penskeparts.com/fiche.aspx
Some other info sites:
http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16
http://www.seniorsix.org/
http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?305-1968-1977-(E3-E9)


----------



## charlebl (Jul 2, 2015)

*Thanks-Do you Know w how to Research VIN number?*

Thanks for the information. Do you know where I can research Vin # for a 73 bavaria?


----------

